# Calle Zorro books, anyone read them? Get results?



## SearchingForME

Ran across his books and was wondering if anyone out there that has read them. They're pretty pricey, just wondering if they are worth it.

Did they work for you? Does he tell you to man up or turn into a doormat?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Waxius

SearchingForME

I am a current customer of Calle Zorro's books. I can tell you without hesitation that his works are the REAL DEAL. I have actually met Calle in person at one of his conferences in Dallas Texas... you can not help but be inspired by him.

I don't want to sound like a commercial... but his ebooks, particularly the "How to Create a More Sexual Marriage" ebook changed my marriage forever. After 13 years of marriage, my wife wanted out. She moved into a separate room... and I was left with my head scratching wondering what the hell happened. I though this would blow over but it didn't. She was dead serious.

That was back in 2008... I found Calle's Books and read them all. Some of the stuff I knew... but a lot of it was like I was seeing myself for the first time from my wife's eyes. 

Long story short... with the help of the ebooks and Calle himself in his forums... I turned my marriage around. Now I have the privilege to be helping men in the forums as he does.

Calle will turn you into a man that ANY woman would be attracted to, especially your wife.

Feel free to email me if you have questions. Better yet... call up Calle himself... he'll answer your questions and put away any doubts you might have.

Tell him David Bibby sent ya!


----------



## RDJ

I too have all of his materials, co-authored a womans guide to sexless marriage with him, and also met with him in Dallas. He has mentored me through his private forum's for the last few years and I owe him a lot. I have many hundreds of posts on his forum along with Waxius and would reccomend his materials. As a man, Calle can help take you far.


----------



## NoIssues

Before I read about 30 other marriage and relationship books to supplement his stuff, his free articles on the web almost single handedly saved my marriage four years ago. I did not buy any of his books but the articles are the bomb. I am a raving fan and have recommended his articles to a dozen friends struggling to understand their wives. 

Highly recommend.

FWIW I am a firm believer in his theory that women REACT to what men do. WE SET THE STAGE to get the results we want. Too many wimps on this forum RESENT AND REFUSE that, instead whining about what they expect from their wives like its an entitlement, even though they have neglecting their wives for years and years. Calle would straighten them out.


----------



## come2pappy

For any Christians who are looking for biblically based marriage help, Calle's ebooks will meet your needs. Every principal in these books can be substantiated by the bible. 

Because of this, the power to change is inherent in the words Calle uses.


----------



## NoIssues

come2pappy said:


> For any Christians who are looking for biblically based marriage help, Calle's ebooks will meet your needs. Every principal in these books can be substantiated by the bible.
> 
> Because of this, the power to change is inherent in the words Calle uses.


To be clear, the religious angle is not really my thing but I still found the articles very helpful and assume hte books are the same. 

Glad to hear it works for that angle also but its not rampant if you find would find it a bit of a turnoff. Its simply not something I saw within it so dont shy away for that reason.


----------



## LFC

I bought one of them very expensive,and I have mixed feelings about it as it all seems to be going against views on here.As in always aim to please your wife


----------



## hank74

Can anyone give a synopsis of the basic fundamentals of the concepts taught by him?
What are the common themes with his teachings as well as te teachings in the other man-up type books?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Trying2figureitout

hank74 said:


> Can anyone give a synopsis of the basic fundamentals of the concepts taught by him?
> What are the common themes with his teachings as well as te teachings in the other man-up type books?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Calle Zorro is the basis of much of what I do with my wife.

After we get back at and out of our sexless marriage I'll post some of what he talks about along with other info.... Its worthwhile to buy but its not a magic bullet. Rather its all good stuff much like the bible. It lets a man know what women think and how you should approach them. Also how a man should think about himself.

It really depends how much "baggage" your wife perceives as to whether his stuff will work. It will certainly work on a new woman with no prior dents from you.

So if you want to learn suggest you fork out the money and buy it.

It is really good stuff to know... essentially do this to make a woman very happy with you for dummies book. Lost of good stuff that actually makes sense.

I myself chose a multi-pronged approach. Keep an eye out for my future thread on solving sexlessness in a marriage.

As for results...YES his techniques have made significant improvements in my marriage.


----------



## fetishwife

are these courses similar to the material in the MMSL primer?

Is there anything more useful in the Calle books so that I can do to the next level with my wife.

Im NOT a nice guy....I have some excessive alpha/******* traits (have lost my temper at times and thrown things, thrown her verbally out of the house 2x in 10 years) at times, no problem bossing her around in bed, do a good job at beta almost all the time...BUT I have plenty of just plain negative behaviors like neediness and too much talking to her about our relationship. Im wanting to be more calm and cool and control alpha...keep up the beta that I do at a reasonable level...and control my neediness....(which is related to bad prior relationships and being abandoned by my mother I think).

My wife responds well to my moods, in fact her mood is typically mine....but I know I have turned her off sexually plenty over the years....luckily I got a clue a few months back and have upped my demands for her to be a WIFE and not a workaholic and upped the sex to several times a week with mostly good cooperation as long as Im level headed, good natured and funny, and avoid anger.


----------



## FalconKing

I've read some of his stuff. I was surprised when I came here how many people had never heard of him. I thought he would be as popular as Athol Kay. I think they come from different ends of the spectrum though. Calle is more about do whatever you can to please your wife but acting with a sense of understanding and validating her. Athol is more about standing up for yourself and not being afraid to lose your wife. Both talk about the importance of the man being a leader and decision maker though. Calle also talks about doing something exciting with the family/wife every month. Camping trips, horseback riding, skydiving...etc.. I like that. It's not a scheduled date night which some people find to be monotonous and uneventful but you have the time prepare and plan something really interesting and you do it enough to keep it exciting and not enough where you burn out of ideas of ways to spend time together.


----------



## RDJ

FalconKing said:


> I've read some of his stuff. I was surprised when I came here how many people had never heard of him. I thought he would be as popular as Athol Kay. I think they come from different ends of the spectrum though. Calle is more about do whatever you can to please your wife but acting with a sense of understanding and validating her. Athol is more about standing up for yourself and not being afraid to lose your wife. Both talk about the importance of the man being a leader and decision maker though. Calle also talks about doing something exciting with the family/wife every month. Camping trips, horseback riding, skydiving...etc.. I like that. It's not a scheduled date night which some people find to be monotonous and uneventful but you have the time prepare and plan something really interesting and you do it enough to keep it exciting and not enough where you burn out of ideas of ways to spend time together.



You may wish to go back and read some more?

Calles materials go far deeper than what you describe, and in my humble opinion, far deeper than MMSL.

Completly changed the man I was, and inturn my marriage.


----------



## Trying2figureitout

Calle is better than MMSL it also costs hence 'less popular'

I like Calle's approach over MMSL... I myself have used both.

My wife would take forever to respond to simply Calle's approach.
I need my marriage resolved in a timely fashion.

Different ends of the spectrum.. no reason you can't use both.

Think most of the improvements I've seen are a combo of both.
Calle opened up my eyes more. You'll notice most of my help is Calle based.


----------



## FalconKing

RDJ said:


> You may wish to go back and read some more?
> 
> Calles materials go far deeper than what you describe, and in my humble opinion, far deeper than MMSL.
> 
> Completly changed the man I was, and inturn my marriage.


Well what else do you recommend? I read Nymphomaniac Wife and I was a member of his forum and read his articles. Can please explain what you mean? You peaked my curiosity.

EDIT: At the time I was interested in researching about sexless marriages so that was the only book I purchased. Obviously his concepts work well supplementing them together and maybe I didn't dive into his stuff more deeply because I didn't purchase more material. MMSL is just one book, though Kay does say a lot on his blog.


----------



## FalconKing

Trying2figureitout said:


> Calle is better than MMSL it also costs hence 'less popular'
> 
> I like Calle's approach over MMSL... I myself have used both.
> 
> My wife would take forever to respond to simply Calle's approach.
> I need my marriage resolved in a timely fashion.
> 
> Different ends of the spectrum.. no reason you can't use both.
> 
> Think most of the improvements I've seen are a combo of both.
> Calle opened up my eyes more. You'll notice most of my help is Calle based.


Hey what is it you like about Calle's approach if you say your wife takes a while to respond? Do you just find it simpler? What about it made you gravitate towards it more? To be fair I got into Calle Zorro stuff some years ago. MMSL I just finished maybe last week so it's fresher in my mind.


----------



## RDJ

FalconKing said:


> Well what else do you recommend? I read Nymphomaniac Wife and I was a member of his forum and read his articles. Can please explain what you mean? You peaked my curiosity.
> 
> EDIT: At the time I was interested in researching about sexless marriages so that was the only book I purchased. Obviously his concepts work well supplementing them together and maybe I didn't dive into his stuff more deeply because I didn't purchase more material. MMSL is just one book, though Kay does say a lot on his blog.


What would I recommend?

All of it!

Is it pricey? Yes! But sometimes, you get what you pay for?

Don't get me wrong, with all due respect, I'm not putting down MMSL, I enjoy Athol K. I just needed more?


----------



## FalconKing

Thanks for the details.


----------



## RDJ

FalconKing said:


> Thanks for the details.


Pretty short answer, sorry.

I don't wish to offend anyone, so I keep my replies short.

It's about perspective. Like here at TAM, you can post a situation and recieve many perspectives. Non are all right, or all wrong. You decide what perspective fits you, your situation, and your goals.

After many perspectives, books, and forums. This was the best perspective for me.

Is it for every one, I don't know?

Guess there is only one way to know?


----------



## FalconKing

I've read some of your other posts. I liked them a lot. I liked your view on things and I liked how in depth you were. I actually agree with your perspectives. And I liked how when some other posters tried to insult your intelligence you remained civil and didn't engage them. I see why you post this way now. Obviously not many people want to hear about a man having some leadership in a relationship. Most women don't want to hear that at all. Also, some people or not spiritual. There are some things a lot of women find attractive about a man that they will never admit to nor do they even realize. Don't worry about offending anyone. You'll offend somewhere here no matter what you say. Everyone has their issues. If you say something that someone is insecure about, they will attack simply because of how they feel. It doesn't matter how you say it or who you address. So with that being said, I welcome your in depth posts and rational perspectives.


----------



## CalleZorro

Google Alerts notified me that questions were being asked about me. I will respond to those questions. I also hope that I challenge men in a way that expands their awareness and shifts their frame of reference. 

First of all, a big thank you for the complimentary words of those guys who know me. I am humbled by your kind words and am grateful that you gave me the opportunity to be a difference-maker in your marriage and life. I also appreciate you being men of integrity by protecting my intellectual property.

Now, I will respond to the questions. To the guys droning about the cost, here is what I can tell you...

A small-time guy...a small-thinking guy...a small-operating guy has NEVER inspired a woman to be sexually passionate or sexually expressive.

And, from your own experience, you KNOW this is true because you are NOT enjoying the kind of relationship with your wife that you want. And yet, you are here operating in a small-time way...but wanting big-time results with your wife.

Here is a hint for you: it will NEVER happen as long as you continue to operate in a small way.

Think about how you are doing yourself and your wife a disservice. If you are the typical guy, you have spent tens of thousands of dollars on TOYS and PLAYING...from golf...to boats...to video games...or whatever...and yet, you are balking over using a few hundred dollars in a way that has the power to revolutionize the rest of your life..that has the power to set you up to enjoy the kind of relationship with your wife that you really want...and that she really wants too.

Well, just keep thinking and operating that way...and keep getting the results with your wife that you are getting.

Now, it is completely appropriate to be a man who handles his money and resources in a wise way...for someone who does not know me or anything about me, it is completely appropriate to ask around for feedback on me and my program.

And REALLY get this...

The guy who will enjoy success with his wife is the guy who was bold enough to take proactive action the moment he has reasonably promising information...and in this particular instance, the moment he saw the second endorsement for me in this thread by quality men who know me, he had everything he needed to move forward.

Conversely, the guys who will NOT enjoy success with their wife are those who are still spluttering around in their standard, typical resistant, skeptical, and negative mode of operation...and the wives of these guys are so disgusted by their husband because this IS his mode of operation in just about everything...he's resistant, skeptical, and negative about pretty much everything...it's ALL these wives see and hear out of their husbands...and it does NOT turn them on sexually!

But, their husband is still hanging around wanting, needing, and expecting her to be sexual with him anyway.

You will NEVER get the results of an accepting, optimistic, and positive person by operating as a resistant, skeptical, and negative person.

One step deeper...

The LEAST important question to a man who will succeed with his wife is how much a marriage improvement program costs. What's MOST important to a man who will succeed with his wife is the question, "Is there any possibility that this program can increase the joy, happiness, satisfaction, fulfillment, meaning, and pleasure my wife and I share together for the rest of our lives?" If the answer is "Yes", then the man moves forward by getting the program. 

This kind of guy is not going to waste his time...or his life...in continuing unhappiness and dissatisfaction trying to piece and part little snippets together into something he can use to improve his situation and circumstances. Instead, he is going to get a program that puts everything together for him so that he can get to desired results as quickly as possible.

And, even if a given program turns out to be disappointing, the man still deems his choice to be a good one because in one way or another, it was a stepping stone forward for him and his wife to greater enjoyment together and he KNOWS that eventually, he WILL get to the end result he wants he and his wife to enjoy together.

Next, to the guys who are trying wheedle and coerce free information out of the men who have joined my program, here is what I can tell you...

A conniving, dishonest guy who goes through life trying to get something for nothing...who tries to get value without paying for it...who wants rewards without having earned them...who wants benefits without giving and equal amount in value...has NEVER inspired a woman to be a hot lover.

Oh, you didn't think of yourself in these uncomplimentary terms? Well, your wife DOES! She may not be able to put it in words like I just did...but I promise you that she FEELS it in relation to you.

She FEELS it because it is the SAME EXACT strategy you use to try to get sex from her...and it is just disgusting and repulsive to her...and that's just one of many reasons why you are living with a woman who dreams and fantasizes about having hot, passionate, crazy sex with an ATTRACTIVE MAN...and yet BOTH OF YOU are doing without...you are suffering...and so is your wife...because your wife can RARELY bring herself to lower her standards down to that of a weak, conniving, wheedling kind of guy.

There is another serious problem for the guy who tries to take value from another person without compensating them fairly and justly...you are cheating yourself...you are shortchanging yourself. I don't care what your religious / spiritual beliefs are, there IS a universal law of sowing and reaping that cannot be escaped in the long-term.

And so, a guy can try to connive his way into getting my teachings for free...or he can give away my teachings for free...or he can rip off my teachings for his own commercial use...but in the end result, he will infallibly find himself being poorly compensated in his own conditions, circumstances, and efforts.

And no, I am not here to preach a moral sermon...but I am challenging any man who is not enjoying the success in life that he would like to take an overall look at his own self...and to make the connections of his own actions...that are creating the results he IS experiencing.

Next, in response to the guys who have purchased just one of my books (instead of getting the broader program), here is what I can tell you...

There are MANY different aspects and facets to creating a relationship with a woman that is highly affectionate and highly sexual...and the man who is looking for one silver bullet...or one magic potion...with which he can "fix" his wife...will CONTINUE to get poor results with his wife.

Think of it like this: would you ask a billionaire what one thing he or she did in order to acquire a billion dollars of net worth? Well, if you did, he or she would look at you like you were a retard and tell you, "NO, I did not do any one thing to create a billion dollars...I did THOUSANDS of things that resulted in me acquiring a billion dollars!"

And yet, the typical husband is on a never-ending quest to try to find that ONE secret by which he can "fix" his wife who he "thinks" is "sexually broken". Such a guy will continue to experience mostly-failure with his wife until he realizes that she's not at all broken...that the only thing she needs is an attractive man to show up in her life...at which point her inner nymphomaniac can come out and play.

If you don't believe me, look around in your own bank of people observations and notice how many cases you are aware of where a supposedly non-sexual wife left her husband and turned into the equivalent of a porn-star with a different man.

So I ask you, was she sexually broken? Nope! She just needed a man with an attractive mode of operation that she could give herself to sexually.

So, the guy who has just one of my books is only looking at one facet of an attractive man...which means his assessment of my program is about as accurate as the proverbial blind man holding the tail of an elephant and saying an elephant is like a snake.

Next, relative to comparing Mr. Kay and myself...I am aware of just a few things about Mr. Kay: 1) he is an atheist 2) he has a blog 3) he has written a book that he sells on Amazon, etc. 4) a lot of guys have come to me after having went through his material because they still were not getting the results they wanted with their wife. 5) he has developed his program by studying pick-up artists.

However, I assume that Mr. Kay has good, useful, and helpful things to say in his product. But, I do not know this for sure because I have never read any of his material. My personal policy is that I do not read the teachings of other teachers in the marriage space because I want my teachings to be purely my own.

Having said this, I think the decision about who your teacher is easy...if you are an atheist...if you do not want to believe in God...if you do not want God's help or blessings in your life or marriage, then you should by all means select Mr Kay as your teacher because I am not a good fit for you. Conversely, if you believe God is real and you want God's help and blessings in your life and marriage, then I am a good fit for you.

Of the 5 things I listed that I am aware of about Mr. Kay, the 5th item is significant. I do not know the various pick-up artist (PUA) teachings in depth because I have never went through any of their books or programs...but I have had a LOT of guys come to me from the PUA world because they were able to pick up a girl but they weren't able to keep her...and they were tired of that.

From talking with these guys who have come to me for help, I have learned that the PUA approach is predominately about creating illusionary first impressions in a females mind that the guy is EVERYTHING she has dreamed of since she started puberty...and getting the female to so believe that this guy is the one...that she goes all the way to sex with him. But, once this female has hung out with the guy for a period of time, THEN, WHO HE REALLY IS COMES SHINING THROUGH...at which point the female realizes the guy is NOT the one...and she moves on looking for "Mr. Right".

The PUA method WILL fail on a long-term basis because it is founded upon a totally selfish premise: put on a show for a female so that the guy can GET what he wants from her: sex. ANYTHING that is founded upon selfishness WILL fail in the long run. And yes, I have heard that some PUA teach the idea that tricking a female into having sex with you is giving her what she "really" wants...but that doesn't reconcile with her crying tears of hurt and pain after she realizes the guy was just using her body for his own orgasmic pleasure and that he really did not care anything about her, her interests, her goals, or her future. And, even if she stays in a relationship with the guy, she can see his absolute selfishness manifested every time she blocks sex by the pouting, angry fit he throws in relation to her...all of which hurts her and slowly moves her away from him.

So, if you want to be in a long-term relationship that works, then a man has to be completely focused upon BEING a man who operates day in and day out in such a way that he inspires admiration...with everyone he interacts with...especially his woman. 

The mistake so many men make is they are trying to figure out how to "make" their woman be sexual with them...they are trying to figure out how to "get" her to be sexual...and they don't realize that she is ALREADY a sexual being who is just waiting for a man to interact with her in an attractive, inspiring, non-selfish way so that she CAN be sexual with him...she's waiting for a man to interact with her on an ongoing basis in such a way that she trusts, respects, and admires the man...so that she can safely surrender and submit to him as her leader and lover. 

So stated differently, when a man is truly an attractive and sexy man, the MORE people get to know him, the MORE they admire, respect, like, and trust him...which is why love and sex get BETTER with each passing year for a real man and his wife. And, this is exactly why love and sex get WORSE with each passing year for the typical guy...because the more his lady gets to know HIM, the LESS she finds to appreciate or value...the more she gets to know him, the more she sees a selfish, bratty little boy in a man's body doing manipulative things to get sex or whatever it is that he happens to want from her at the moment.

This brings us back to the poster who said my approach is "too slow". Here is what I say about that...

My "approach" is to teach a man how to develop an attractive, appealing, desirable, and sexy mode of operation so that the more his wife is around him, the more she is attracted to him and the more she wants to give herself to him sexually.

So, it might could be argued that the PUA path is the "fast" path...but I assure you it is NOT a sustainable one. Why do you think PUA are always looking for new places to pick girls up at? It's because once females discover who these PUA's really are (excepting whorish bar-flies), their game is over with...and so they have to move on to a new place where they are not known.

I'm not saying all PUA teachings are all bad. If PUA teachings help a guy get up off the couch, get out of the house, and go interact with females in an interesting, confident way, then those teachings have been of service to that guy. But, there is a very big difference between picking up a woman and keeping a woman attracted to you and turned on by you AFTER she knows you well...and THAT is what my program teaches a man.

And yes, this will take a bit of time. You have had DECADES to build your current mode of operation. Moreover, you have had your current mode of operation so long that to you, it just seems normal and right...which means you are BLIND in regard to yourself...which means you cannot see in yourself what your wife can PLAINLY see. It takes time for a man to make the shifts he needs to make in order to become an attractive man. 

Moreover, his wife has had years of reacting to HIS mode of operation...and she has experienced countless shallow "nice" or "mean" ploys from him as he tried to maneuver his way into her panties...which means she will need a bit of time to recognize that his changes for the better are real and permanent.

But, the effort of building yourself into an attractive man who turns your wife on is well worth it because you and your wife can enjoy the benefits of that effort for the rest of your lives.

Next, for those who are interested, I will also share how being a marriage mentor to men became my purpose in life: during my first marriage, sex had mostly come to an end by the second year. The marriage came to an end after the fifth year. It's not because I was a bad person...or because she was a bad person. It was because I did not have the knowledge or skill to lead a woman into trust, respect, admiration, and turn-on.

But, the sex ending and the marriage failing didn't happen for lack of effort on my part. I was doing everything I knew or could find to fix the sex problem...and then to save the marriage...but the books that were available at that time...and the marriage counselors we went to at that time...were too shallow...they did not have enough depth to them. 

They basically told me to be nice to my wife, buy her flowers, write her love notes...and the biggie...learn to "communicate"...along other such fluff that everyone knows...but does nothing to help men create the marriage they want. In fact, MOST OF THE TIME, men who try to use this kind of information have the experience that it works AGAINST them...as they try to use these fluff concepts to improve their marriage, their wife just gets mad and more distant. (Just so you know, there is a very specific reason why this happens.)

In the end, not only did my first marriage fail, but I lost the full sharing of life with two precious children...legally getting the equivalent of 4 days out of every month with them. And out of this personal disaster was born a burning desire to find the very best answers to one question: How does a man create a happy, loving, affectionate, and sexual marriage relationship that will not only last but get better with each passing year?

It took me 7 years to discover the REAL concepts that work...that enabled and empowered me to create a second marriage that was highly affectionate and highly sexual...a marriage where my second wife was just as in love and passionate towards me as I was towards her...year after year. And of course, that's something that really stands out to other people...because it's what everyone wants...and what so few people actually have. So, people started asking me or my wife for our "secrets"...and everything I now do grew from that.

The question I was originally asking just for my own benefit has been on the forefront of my thinking, researching, modeling, and praying for over 20 years now...and any man who gets into the entirety of my program will find that I have a very deep, substantial, and meaty program that can change the entire rest of his life for the better IF he will absorb and implement the concepts I teach.

One last thing: my intention here was NOT to insult, criticize, or belittle anyone. But, I DO HOPE I have stirred up some strong emotions in you...and that you will use those emotions as motivation to do something different from what you have been doing up to this point...so that you can get different and better results with your wife. And if I have succeeded in doing that to you, then I have been a true friend and blessing to you.


----------



## HappyAgain

Calle Zorro's books saved my marriage. My wife of 16 years had moved out of the house and given up on me. I read Calle's ebook, accepted "my" responsibility for a failed marriage and after a sincere effort to correct certain behaviors and bad habits she came back to me. It has been six years since then and our marriage has never been stronger. She has since opened up to me and become my best friend again. Our physical relationship is now duly enjoyed. I talk less and listen more, the simple act of helping with laundry and dishes has restored my love life. I owe Calle my marriage, my home, and my happiness. Man up and pay the money, you can use the doormat at the entrance to your bedroom.


----------

